# Homemade Tools >  Blind hole bearing puller trio

## paulsabatiee



----------

Carnel (Nov 8, 2022),

charles scozzari (Nov 7, 2022),

Eaglewood (Nov 15, 2022),

Glueman2 (Nov 11, 2022),

Inner (Nov 14, 2022),

johncg (Nov 8, 2022),

Jon (Nov 7, 2022),

lassab999 (Nov 8, 2022),

marksbug (Nov 11, 2022),

mwmkravchenko (Nov 8, 2022),

nova_robotics (Nov 7, 2022),

odd one (Nov 8, 2022),

Ralphxyz (Nov 11, 2022),

rdarrylb (Nov 8, 2022),

sossol (Nov 7, 2022),

wimton (Nov 17, 2022),

winmac (Nov 14, 2022),

WorkerB (Nov 14, 2022)

----------


## charles scozzari

I like this alot Great idea.

----------

mwmkravchenko (Nov 8, 2022)

----------


## Jon

This is very useful. The builder Ali Khademan has a great channel here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvr...zcqHZwg/videos

----------

marksbug (Nov 11, 2022)

----------

